# Why Hydrocotyle sp Japan is awesome...



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I took this post from a forum since we can't reference forums I at least will mention this is someone else's good ideas.
*
Why Hydrocotyle sp Japan is awesome...* 

It's so versatile.

You can use it for free floating cover for fish...








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.








Report this image

In low light shrimp tanks. This tank is extremely low light. It still grows, but slow, and the leaves remain smaller...








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.








Report this image

Easy to apply. Just wrap/drape/weave it around some wood, no tying needed...








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.








Report this image

Can be kept shrubbery-style or bush. High light CO2 tank...








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.








Report this image

You can make topiary from it, and "train" it to grow where you want it...








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.








Report this image








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.








Report this image

I've seen it as ground cover/carpet, but haven't tried it yet.
If it gets nutso or out of control, it's pretty easy to remove


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

You're reminding me that I need a floating plant for my 6 gallon. I love the unique leaf shape.


----------

